# what is this stuff?



## Benz_020 (Mar 3, 2008)

what is this stuff?

found it under a bunch of the leaves
pulled a leaf off and took pics.

dont have anythign but MTS in the tank.


----------



## drgold (Oct 22, 2006)

that's just part of the plant - it's on every java fern. 

nice pics, btw.


----------



## Benz_020 (Mar 3, 2008)

drgold said:


> that's just part of the plant - it's on every java fern.
> 
> nice pics, btw.


good, got me worried something was wrong.

pics:
thanks, i just cant get any full tank shots to come out clear.
dont know how to do everything on this new cam yet.


----------



## Benz_020 (Mar 3, 2008)

crap, just realized i posted this in the wrong section.

was postign 2 threads at the same time. used the wrong window.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

They are sori.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sori


----------



## D.C._United_Caps_Fan (Mar 11, 2008)

Cavan Allen said:


> They are sori.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sori[/QUOTE
> 
> Yep! Or as more commonly called, spores. I believe that they are part of the fern's reproductive system. They are on most ferns.


----------

